# Managing ttys change with Systemd



## Spartrekus (May 6, 2019)

Hello

Sometimes one has to use Linux and the famous systemd.  I hope that someone can help there.
How to change the activation of the tty0 ... tty8. I need to remove the tty0.

Under BSD it is easy. Just edit /etc/ttys but under Linux another story. off topic. The machine is raspbian on pi. 

Maybe someone can help there.

thank you very much and best regards


----------



## SirDice (May 7, 2019)

Rule #7: FreeBSD Forums Rules

Thread closed.


----------

